# EOS 450D/18-55 IS, problems with AF



## erydee (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all.
I'm new to this forum. In this thread i'd like to present to you my problem.
From less than 1 year i'm using a Canon EOS 450D with standard 18-55 IS lens kit. During this time I've shot nearly 5000 photos without having problems.
Few days ago after shooting a lot of pics (indoor, with the incorp flash), suddenly I could not shot any more. I generally use it in AF mode, Time priority (Tv). I discovered that the AF was not functioning when I half pressed the shooting button, as a result, it was not possible to take photos.
When I switched in MF mode it was possible to Shoot.
The quest is: Is this a Lens problem or a camera one and how can i resolve it?

Thanx a lot in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Does the problem persist when the flash is not being used?


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe it was too dark, and the lens was "searching" for a spot to focus, but couldn't?


----------



## MrBarney (Jul 12, 2010)

I think Rusty is right.  I think you have the same settings as other Canons and can either set the "focus priority" to "shot priority" (or similar) where the camera will not wait for a focus lock and will take the shot anyway - probably not a good thing, or you may be able to set the flash to act as an AF assist lamp and fire a brief pre-flash to aid focus before the main shot.  Check the manual for specifics.


----------



## erydee (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanx for your prompt replies

@ Big MIKE: Yes, I'v tried all the possible situations and light conditions. It wont shoot! 

In MF mode it is OK. I was thinking to try a Firmware update before sending the camera at a service point...


----------



## MrBarney (Jul 13, 2010)

It won't shoot even in good light?

Try giving the contacts on the lens and camera a wipe with a dry cloth. After that I'd be sending it away too.


----------



## erydee (Jul 13, 2010)

MrBarney said:


> It won't shoot even in good light?
> 
> Try giving the contacts on the lens and camera a wipe with a dry cloth. After that I'd be sending it away too.



Already tried the contacts' cleaning, still nothing...:meh:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe a silly question, but have you tried it with a freshly recharged battery?


----------



## gironina (Aug 13, 2010)

Hy Erydee, I have the same problem as you. It shall be the seetings from the camera...
If I find the solution I will text you.


----------



## gironina (Aug 13, 2010)

Try to configure the buttons from your lens as described below:
Button AF/MF: to AF
Button STABILIZER ON/OF: to OFF
Now you should be able to take all photos you want!

If not try to: 
1. Detach lens for camera
2. Low lever Format and remove the SD Card.
3. Turn ON then OFF your camera
4. Clear settings from menu and reset all camera settings and CN settings
5. Remove battery and wait 15 min
6. Then insert battery, card and attach lens.

:hug::


----------



## HasssanSaleh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you gironina,
I had the same above problem and I was about to send my camera to the warranty provider via post to fix it, but after applying your steps 1 - 6, my camera is working again.
Well done,


----------



## Akyte (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, incredible. I turned on my camera today and encountered the same problem that I was unable to shoot in AF mode, I was just looking to send it off when I came across this 6 step advice. I couldn't quite believe that after following the steps and turning it on it was once again working as normal.

I am one very happy lady, thank you!


----------



## yassydas (Jul 7, 2013)

gironina said:


> Hy Erydee, I have the same problem as you. It shall be the seetings from the camera...
> If I find the solution I will text you.



Please gironina or Akyte or Hassan who solved this problem with those 6 steps, I couldn't understand what's meant by "Low lever format"! Could you please, explain? 


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

